# homelite ez automatic



## tylerjeep95 (Mar 29, 2015)

hi i have a homelite ez automatic and need new rings. now i have two piston rings on my piston and i found on e bay the homelite ez automatic L shaped piston rings. what does the L shaped mean. and i found some ez automatics only having one piston ring now could i use the one piston ring in my saw if i get the ring an piston to.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 30, 2015)

You might get a faster answer on the Homelite thread - in Stickies.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

http://korihandbook.federalmogul.com/en/section_18.htm
here is you answer


----------

